# My big boy is finally home *update & pics ;)*



## dagmar88 (Jan 10, 2011)

At last, my 9 month old puppy is here since yesterday.
The previous owners bought to boys out of the same litter and that did not work wel for them.

My dog Charlie can be a real bitch towards other dogs; but when they met for the first time in the local park she reacted quite good.
I took a day to get to know him a little and for him to get more relaxed, and since a couple of hours they're together in the living room...

My boy Fluffy:



























And his new girlfriend






I hope everything will go well in the next couple of weeks. He's a real sweetheart and I'm totally in love with both of them


----------



## falldowngobump (Jan 10, 2011)

How cute!! I think they are best pals now!


----------



## Deda (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG, Dagmar!

1 day and you've already spoiled him rotten!  I love the chair pic!


----------



## agriffin (Jan 10, 2011)

So cute!  I love it when big doggies lay all sprawled out on their backs!


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 10, 2011)

how adorable they look like best pals


----------



## Bukawww (Jan 10, 2011)

Your boy Charlie is a really handsome guy!  I also have a soft spot for bull terriers - I used to work in a kennel and per policy had to be isolated from the rest of the animals.  Because of that I'd use my breaks to take each one out individually and give them plenty of love!

What part of Holland are you near?  I have lots of family in Haarlem, Schagen, and St Maartensbrug - its been a long time since I've visited but I have very fond memories of my time there.


----------



## jenrb1982 (Jan 11, 2011)

Charlie, how cute, I love them!

I call my son Charlie every now and then, his name is Andrew and no one can figure out why i scream Charlie when he's not listening, neither can I!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope it works out. They are beautiful furbabies.


----------



## MsDee (Jan 11, 2011)

You got two cuties. Hope everything works out with new member of the family.


----------



## Microdot (Jan 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your new baby, they are both beautiful pups!

Dotty


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 11, 2011)

jenrb1982 said:
			
		

> Charlie, how cute, I love them!
> 
> I call my son Charlie every now and then, his name is Andrew and no one can figure out why i scream Charlie when he's not listening, neither can I!



 There's probably a link between the name Charlie and not listening.
Or at least she didn't for the first year; she's very obedient now as long as we're away from tree branches and water    

Charlie's my girl, she's a 1.5 year old bull terrier x american staffordshire terrier, very enthusiastic, intelligent, loving towards people and small children and has high energy.
She's a pain in the but towards most other dogs when she's on the leash though.

The big boy's called Fluffy and he's just a gentle giant. Fluffy's a rottweiler x bordeaux dog mix and 100 pound of love and cuddles. 
He's 9 months old but jumps 5 feet in the air when a chihuahua barks at him   :roll: 
Not the brightest one lol but he already knows to walk right besides me and does everything for food   

They're not best friend yet, Charlie's a feisty little thing and she's not used to sharing. For now, there's no aggression whatsoever, she just let's him know who's boss   So, so far so good...

It's a lot of work now, they're not around each other 24/7 yet. When Charlie gets tired she goes bitchy, so to make the situation a bit calmer Fluffy goes to the kitchen when he's sleepy.
Can't walk them together yet and the cats are still upstairs. They'll be introduced to each other as soon as my boy fluffy has settled down a bit and he's used to wear a muzzle.
It's a mess right now, doing nothing but cleaning, feeding and giving attention to all of the fur babies, walking the dogs separately and working at home   

I'm just chanting 'they're good dogs, everything will be fine, this too shall pass'


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats, Dagmar...what a pretty pup!  Good luck with the training.  Been through that myself this past year.  My 2 still scrap a little, but not really fighting.  One just wants to play more than the other one.  The breeds you have are pretty smart dogs.  Bet it won't be long till everyone is happy. :wink:


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 11, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> OMG, Dagmar!
> 
> 1 day and you've already spoiled him rotten!  I love the chair pic!



 That's the animal chair over here and it's a real hit. Someone left it outside, so I took it home and all of the animals are allowed to do whatever they want on it. 
All of them eat, sleep and play in there, and since the chair's here, they're all very well behaved when it comes to my good furniture   

But I'll admit, all of my animals are spoiled rotten   
Definitely according to Fluffy; he's not used to be inside, so just bing here is pure luxury.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 11, 2011)

They are so beautiful!  All the best with your newest family membeer!


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 11, 2011)

he looks very relaxed and happy! They'll be the best of buddies. He's lucky to have found a home with you.


----------



## TessC (Jan 11, 2011)

He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## SudsyKat (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the adorable pics! What a cutie - both of them! I have a very big dog, too. There's something so cuddly about a giant dog!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 11, 2011)

SudsyKat said:
			
		

> Thanks for the adorable pics! What a cutie - both of them! I have a very big dog, too. There's something so cuddly about a giant dog!



Oh, yes!
There'll always be a place for one pit mix in need ad my home, and my girl is adorable, but the gentle giants suit my character better.

Before I had a dog just like fluffy (rottie x tosa inu) and I've waited for 4 years untill another one would cross my path.
He just brings such a calm atmosphere to the home and really balances out Charlie's high energy  :wink: 

Totally forgot put up a pic from puppy Fluffy


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 12, 2011)

You called a Rottweiler x "Fluffy"? ROFL 

They are both gorgeous.  :wink:


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 12, 2011)

yes, after Hagrid's 3 headed dog:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_xrqPUV0Ic"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_xrqPUV0Ic[/ame]

That's on purpose. People are initially a bit scared by him; but when I'm walking him and say 'come on Fluffy', their fear is gone in no time


----------



## oceanstar (Jan 22, 2011)

We have a red nose staffordshire terrier !! hes 16, Ontario has banned them,due to his age and frailty he skipped by the new laws....I know what you mean by a little "bitchy" when it comes to other dogs!!!!l LoL  I have never ever owned another breed that was smarter than him!!   they are both beautiful,and when they become the best of friends ,which will happen ....they will be an inseperable team!!!!!!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 22, 2011)

oh, I'm so glad all pit bull laws are gone here!

 Charlie & Fluffy are already getting along real well.

He's more than a handful though; since he spend a lot of time outdoors and in the cage with his brother he has very little respect for people, he's almost impossible to correct and right now, on top of all things, he's hitting puberty  :? 
Oh well, just a couple of months and I'll be the proud owner of two well balanced dogs


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 3, 2011)

8) 







Swamp Thing































As you can see, Fluffy has settled quite a bit and he and Charlie are deeply in love lol


----------



## my2scents (Feb 3, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhh cutsies!!!! They are super cute together & they look like the happiest of happy dogs.
 I can't wait for my second pup, shes not born yet . My Frenchbulldog Rico needs a pal.
congrats ,life is not complete with out fur babies


----------



## tisci (Feb 3, 2011)

He's precious. I've had both a Rottie & a Bullmastiff so I just love his mix! Fluffy is an excellent name. My Rottie came w/his name, Hans, but he was definitely more like a Fluffy.

Now I have Shih Tzus. I can't wait to get another big dog eventually.


----------

